# What's your favorite movie quote?



## Jennina (Jul 6, 2021)

*ABOUT TIME
"We're all traveling through time, together, everyday of our lives... All we can do is do our best to relish this remarkable ride"*

Made me change the way I view life. If you think about it, we're all time travelers. And all of us  are traveling through time together.  I wish everyone  would realize we're all in this together. One world. One future. One destiny.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 6, 2021)

"Sometimes, I guess there just aren't enough rocks."


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2021)

"You Talkin' To Me?" .. Robert DeNiro in Taxi Driver


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2021)

"Frankly my dear I don't give a damn"
Very racy in those days.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*"Whoever you are, I've always depended on the kindness of strangers."*


----------



## Devi (Jul 6, 2021)

"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."

From The Godfather, Part I.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2021)

"He would have an enormous Schwansztucker"





"What Knockers!"


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2021)

"life is like a box of chocolates,you never know what you'll get' -Forrest Gump '94


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

"Hey, hey, hey, baby, whaddaya say?"--Bob Falfa as played by Harrison Ford in _American Graffiti_.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

"Welcome to the party, pal."--John McClane as played by Bruce Willis in _Die Hard_.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

"Why couldn't you've put the bunny back in the box?!"--Cameron Poe as played by Nicolas Cage in _Con Air_.

"What idiot put you in charge?"--Hans Gruber as played by Alan Rickman in _Die Hard_.

"You want a war? You want a war?! I'll give you a war!! I WAS BORN FOR IT!!"--General Bethlehem as played by Will Patton in _The Postman._


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2021)

My favourite movie quote wouldn’t be appropriate for the forum.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> "Frankly my dear I don't give a damn"
> Very racy in those days.



Read the thread title, and even before opening, Rhett's voice rang in my head...


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> My favourite movie quote wouldn’t be appropriate for the forum.


I know what you mean; here's one that I have to bleep the heck out of:

"Where's the g~* d@#$ kitty cat bracelet, m%^&*@  f#$%^&s?!"--Hutch Mansell as played by Bob Odenkirk in _Nobody_.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 6, 2021)

Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2021)

"Of all the gin joints in all the world she has to walk in to mine."

Bogart in "Casablanca"


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2021)

Two of my favorites are from "Rambo, First Blood."
While holding a knife to Brian Dennehy's throat, Sylvester Stallone says: "Let it go.  Let it go.  Or I'll give you a war you won't believe."

"None of this would have happened if it wasn't for that king sh-t cop."


----------



## Pam (Jul 8, 2021)

Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jul 8, 2021)

"Who *are* those guys?" -- _Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, 1969_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 8, 2021)

Oops the Honeymooners were not a movie. My Bad.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 8, 2021)

I about died laughing at this one...the Inn Keeper says "It's not my Daugggg."

In context


----------



## Chet (Jul 8, 2021)

Popcorn plus other refreshments available in the lobby.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)

"You can't handle the truth!"    A Few Good Men


----------



## Llynn (Jul 8, 2021)

"The End" or "Fine"


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2021)

“Suppose this is as good as it gets?”
“A man has to know his limitations.”

Many more.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 8, 2021)

"You know what I bought a couple months ago? An 18-wheeler, just because I could."--Megan as played by Melissa McCarthy in _Bridesmaids_.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2021)

"The first thing you see is a dead body."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2021)

What is it Sam?"-Ward Bond
"The stuff that dreams are made of."-Humphrey Bogart
Maltese Falcon


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jul 13, 2021)

" I Never Had Any Friends Later On Like The Ones I Had When I Was Twelve.
Jesus, Does Anyone? "


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2021)

What's your favorite movie quote?​
Of late

_*Doc Holiday
*_
*Tombstone *


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> "The first thing you see is a dead body."


One of my all-time favorite movies. Cary Grant's performance in this movie made him as likeable to men as he was to women....for different reasons, but, still...


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 13, 2021)

I want you to be nice until it's time to not be nice. - Road House


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 13, 2021)

I guess it comes down to a simple choice, really. *Get busy living or get busy dying*.

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Go ahead, make my day.


This is mine also. Those Dirty Harry movies are classics that never get old.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2021)

"My name is of no consequence." --said by male voice on the "ring that talks", orig. _The Time Machine_ (1960; the best version IMO; no you can't change my mind   ), starring Rod Taylor (whom I loved and no, you can't change my mind about him either  ).


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2021)

"Like crap through a goose........................."


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 16, 2021)

You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2021)

"You take the Blonde, I'll take the one with the Turban"(Young Frankenstein)


----------



## Ceege (Jul 16, 2021)

"When the legend becomes fact, print the legend"

Print the Legend - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (6/7) Movie CLIP (19... 



 via @YouTube


----------



## terry123 (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> "Frankly my dear I don't give a damn"
> Very racy in those days.


My favorite!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 18, 2021)

"Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms."

Clint Eastwood in The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

"Quid pro quo, Clarice. Quid pro quo"- Hannibal Lector (Anthony Hopkins - The Silence of the Lambs)


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## gamboolman (Jul 18, 2021)

"Nuke it from Orbit".....


----------



## officerripley (Jul 18, 2021)

gamboolman said:


> "Nuke it from Orbit".....


It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 18, 2021)

*“Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.”*

From The Godfather. Can’t remember if Part I or Part II. I’ve always tried to follow that and most of the time it worked.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2021)

"They're ba-ack." - Poltergeist ll: The Other Side, 1986


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*2001: A Space Odyssey *

*Dave: Open the pod bay doors, HAL.

HAL: I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2021)

" My Mama says, 'Stupid is as stupid does.'" Forest Gump

"Good Morning Viet Nam" from Good Morning Viet Nam


----------



## GAlady (Jul 19, 2021)

*”Snap out of it.”
From the movie, Moonstruck.*


----------

